# How to maximize CRS points



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello,

I am currently scoring 388 points with a maximum score of 128 in first language, please guide me as to how I can maximize my points for the ITA, particularly with respect to getting a job offer or the Provincial Nomination Programs. 

Looking forward to your response.

Thanks

Dreamauscan


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

128 doesn't seem to be the maximum score:
Express Entry – Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) Criteria

You can't change your age, but you can change some of the other criteria.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

EVHB said:


> 128 doesn't seem to be the maximum score:
> Express Entry – Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) Criteria


You can't change your age, but you can change some of the other criteria. 

Are you married?


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

manomegh said:


> EVHB said:
> 
> 
> > 128 doesn't seem to be the maximum score:
> ...


Dear Manomegh,
128 is the maximum score for English Language. I have already maximized my score w.r.t other criteria. However I am interested to know ways through which I could get a job offer.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a message board where we try to help people. If you have anything to say that can be helpful and that is legal, you can post it here, and not via private messages.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

EVHB said:


> This is a message board where we try to help people. If you have anything to say that can be helpful and that is legal, you can post it here, and not via private messages.


I understand.


----------

